# Do you ALWAYS feel implantation?



## N_N (Aug 8, 2014)

I've undergone a round of ivf and OTD is tomorrow. During the 2ww, I haven't experienced any symptoms besides swollen boobs (which I suspect are from all the progesterone and oestradiol support).

For those who got a BFP and went onto full term pregnancy - did you always feel implantation?


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

" No "        Good Luck!!xxx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

No - got no symptoms on any of my 3 cycles - 2 BFN, and then 3rd was BFP - now have a gorgeous 14 month old son as a result. Felt nothing different on each one - nothing at all!
Good luck
Deb


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

No - 3 bfp and no implantation pain


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have never felt implantation pain.  Infact I had one cycle where I thought I did, but it was a BFN!!

Good luck!


----------



## Victoria38 (Apr 17, 2015)

Absolutely no way would feel implantation. I have been pg 3 times and it just felt the same as if my period was coming on. My symptoms never started until I was at least 6 weeks.

Good luck Xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have never felt implantation ...... ever 

Good luck x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I only got 1 bfp that ended in MC, I felt the slightest ever tiny little cramp on 9dpo, it was so faint I couldn't be sure I wasn't imagining it, I was off work and so believe had I been rushing about at work I wouldn't of felt it, I had the tiniest bit of watery orange CM the next day that stained a liner (I was using liners every day so I could obsessively study them) had I not it wouldn't of been enough to stain my knickers or see when I wiped 

L xx


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi - I "think" I did on my first cycle which resulted in a BFP (then chemical) but it was my very first experience with IVF so I have no clue if in fact I was reading too much in to it, may have been gas for all I know!!   but I did have spotting that time, and not since.

I read only 30% of ladies experience these kind of signs/symptoms so dont worry too much, only the test at the end of the 2ww really tells you anything. 

Good luck!


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

HI

Everyone is different so some may and some won't.  I have had 3 cycles, 2 BFP and one chemical and never felt anything in any of them.  

Both my successful cycles were also very different in symptons in the 2ww as well so there really is no consistency.  First time I knew I was pg and 3rd time I was convinced it hadn't worked so was already making plans ot go back for my frosties but am now 24 weeks pg from that cycle.

Good luck

Morag
xx


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

No

Only thing different on 3 rd attempt.........which was successful........I had a few tiny spots of very light pink implantation on about day 6 after transfer.

Some women get it some don't. 
And those that don't can still go on to have a bfp!

Good luck.

M. Xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Had a very wierd sensation around an hour after transfer it felt like a lightning strike in my stomach very sudden and sharp and about 9 hours later some brown spotting for short time, I've always been convinced something took place in that moment but other than that I had nothing much else until very near to my otd to tip me off x


----------

